# training/licensing reqs. for permanent makeup?



## miinx (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi there! I just had a quick question and I'm not real sure where to begin - I'd like to add permanent makeup to my services and I'm looking for a reputable, respected place to receive training for this. I'm in the MD/DC area, but I also spend my time in the Dallas/Ft Worth, TX area. 

I'm fairly sure that an esthetician license is required to actually perform the services, but permanent makeup isnt generally covered at most schools and I'm looking for specialized training in this area [i'm particularly interested in eyebrows and corrective permanent makeup]. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions? Good schools, advice, places to avoid?


----------

